# aftermarket bulbs



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

i'm thinking about putting some aftermarket bults into my headlamps and fog lamps.

i want my headlamps to be WHITE and BRIGHT. i don't know any of the lightbulb lingo (super/xtreme/ultra/crystal white), its all too confusing. and plus in the stores where i can find aftermarket parts, most of the people behind the counter dont even speak much english, so i cant communicate w/ them very well. i have found these bulbs here . has anyone heard anything about the Nokya brand? Or should i just go with one of those PIAAs? or would Sylvanias give me the same brightness and whiteness i will get with the PIAAs?

also, the Nokya package says 100/80w. will that fry my harness? the PIAAs say 65/45 = 110/85. does that mean its got low wattage thats "supposed" to be as bright as the higher wattage? just a marketting ploy or is it really that bright?

for my fog lamps, i am looking for some bulbs that give off a bright (not dull) yellow color. whats the wattage my foglamps can handle? the only yellow ones i can find are these . 70 watts, are they cool or too much wattage? the local rice rocket store pointed out some PIAAs he has in stock for 89.99!!! and he claims they are yellow, but i can't be sure because i can't read japanese. and he has one other yellow bulb, from a brand called Galux, priced 64.99 for both. any feedback on those? i'm new to aftermarket shopping, so can you give me some links to find better bulbs than these?

thanks for you patience, i just got my car a week ago and i already have plans for it. so far it came with an aftermarket Clifford alarm system and i put in a alphine head unit in. i still want my aftermarket bulbs, a CAI intake, tint the windows, front speakers, 2 in. exhaust...then headers if i have money left over (i like all engine), and maybe some iridium plugs...then rims and lower it if i have even more money left over...ok i'm gonna stop babbling now


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Nokyas are very blue and don't last very long. PIAAs are nice and top of line blubs. Sylvanias will end up looking very close to your stock lights. I have Ultra Whites on my car. They are blue but very bright and not as blue as the nokyas.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i recommend either Showoff Krypton or M-TEC. Both are extreme white and very nice looking. M-TEC is actually whiter and is shipped over here from Japan. I have alot of both in stock.

Nokya = VERY VERY BLUE (visibility not that good)

M-TEC use like 55 watts and above but pump out like 110 - 150 Watts (depends on bulb size)


Showoff use same but only look like 100/80

in my opinion go m-tec


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i fully recommend the sylvania silverstars. much brighter than stock, and no blue tint crap.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

3a racing hyper whites, perfect 65/55 wattage, but way brighter..
polarg g35 on the corners, mirror tint, no blue crap and matches the 3a's...
piaa platinums, hyper whites, 55 watts, safe 20 watt increase from the stock 35's.....
snoop around, you're bound to end up with something you like...
but yeah just don't fry the harnesses.......


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*ban apc ban apc ban apc ban apc*

whatever u do , dont get the apc bulbs . they look great for the first couple of weeks and then well u start getting that halogen yellow look that u spent ur 40 bucks to get away from. u might want to start looking on ebay first before u spend 60 bucks for those piaas. just my 2 cents


----------



## SpeedDemon (Sep 28, 2002)

So this all being said, does anyone here have a recommendation on a safe, matching PIAA combination for '03 Spec-V (essentially 02 specs I guess)? I'm talking headlights and fog lights.

I'm looking at all the options, but I don't want to buy a combination that ends up being significatly different looking (if that's possible). I just want nice, bright white lights.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

ya i need some bright, white lights too. no blue or yellow tints wanted. if PIAAs offer that then i think its worth the extra 10-20 bucks for them if they last a long time, which i hear they do.

i found some 70watt yellow heliolite H3 bulbs for my foglights on the web. does anyone know if 70 watts is too much for B14 foglamps?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

m-tec are bright white lights. WAY cheaper than PIAA bright white.

if u wanna save money get M-TEC


----------

